# House of Spiders



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Someone recommended these people to me for spider housing - House of Spiders. I was also told the early ones had trouble with the acrylic warping butnow they are using thicker stuff.


If people use stuff from House of Spiders could you all share what you know/think of them and if you have any pics would you mind letting me see them, thanks. 







*Please respond in a nice friendly manner and grant a newbie a little bit of your time and patience, remember you all were newbies once upon a time. :2thumb:*


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Couldn't recommend them enough!! The best enclosures purpose built for spiders in my opinion. I will get some pics up later of my ones. Very friendly helpful and a they look great. Only problem is you will want all your inverts in them! :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

tenaciousace said:


> Couldn't recommend them enough!! The best enclosures purpose built for spiders in my opinion. I will get some pics up later of my ones. Very friendly helpful and a they look great. Only problem is you will want all your inverts in them! :2thumb:


So you've had no problems with the acrylic warping or anything, esp with a heat source used? There is one pic in there customer gallery which I think is so cool Customer Gallery -


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

tenaciousace said:


> Couldn't recommend them enough!! The best enclosures purpose built for spiders in my opinion. I will get some pics up later of my ones. Very friendly helpful and a they look great. Only problem is you will want all your inverts in them! :2thumb:


as in..because they are amazingly expensive if you have a bunch of spids?
do you reckon they would be okay for desert scorps or should i just get some fauns?


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Only had one of there tanks an loved it, i would love to put al my T's in them but dont have the money for it. So that my only problemb


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

MrGaz said:


> Only had one of there tanks an loved it, i would love to put al my T's in them but dont have the money for it. So that my only problemb


I have a list of 3 spiders I like, and I think eventually I will have all 3.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I have 7 of the H of S arboreal enclosures and they've been fine so far. I've had no warping regarding heat issues and the temps are all quite high and all controlled by stats. Here's a few just after I'd set them up up.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Blurboy said:


> I have 7 of the H of S arboreal enclosures and they've been fine so far. I've had no warping regarding heat issues and the temps are all quite high and all controlled by stats. Here's a few just after I'd set them up up.
> 
> image


are they top opening too?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Blurboy said:


> I have 7 of the H of S arboreal enclosures and they've been fine so far. I've had no warping regarding heat issues and the temps are all quite high and all controlled by stats. Here's a few just after I'd set them up up.


Excellent, thank you for sharing, they look really good.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> are they top opening too?


From pic it looks like they are front opening, where the hinge is.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> From pic it looks like they are front opening, where the hinge is.


i saw the front hinges, but i was wondering are the 2 things on top also hinges.. or are they locks?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i saw the front hinges, but i was wondering are the 2 things on top also hinges.. or are they locks?


Am not sure on that, but these enclosures do look really cool, granted if you've a lot of spiders then it's expensive but for a first spider it's an option.


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

I have one, I think they are great, my only gripe would be that I don't think there is enough ventalation for avics etc. Nothing I'm sure HOS wouldn't help with.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

No they are the front opening types I have. If your getting arboreal enclosures I wouldn't go for the top opening as some spiders like to web right up to the top - my Avic has and it has a huge tunnel which it has made all the way to the top so having a front opening type is perfect for doing any cleaning etc in it without disturbing it's nice web. I keep a few pokies and having the front opening means I can keep my eye on them but "fingers crossed" they've behaved anyway and if they're on the front I just leave them for another day. A tap on the enclosure usually has them doing the "pokie stance" and they remain still.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

I was thinking about ordering some terrestrial enclosures from them but making my own arboreal enclosures. Unless you can get them made with both front and top opening doors. I would rather buy them but will make them if I have to


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> I was thinking about ordering some terrestrial enclosures from them but making my own arboreal enclosures. Unless you can get them made with both front and top opening doors. I would rather buy them but will make them if I have to


Contact Mark and ask him as he will make custom enclosures too as I enquired a while back. I'm sure he will make anything you want :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

The spiders I've picked are terrestrial and burrowing and was thinking on getting the hinged option, there's a pic of one with a skull in it and it looks so cool.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

The spider rooms look better,but Richard doesn't make that many.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine, I just sprayed this morning which is why the left hand one is full of water :lol2:
you can see my P. cambridgei in the other one.

They are the older type which were top opening only. If I bought any more I'd get the front opening ones.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

nice pictures, spider in that one is lovely


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> nice pictures, spider in that one is lovely


I wish her temper was as nice as her appearance.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I use both HoS and Exo Terra's and never had any trouble with either


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I wish her temper was as nice as her appearance.


Really? What species is she?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Really? What species is she?


Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron.

She's a nasty bit of work but I still like her


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron.
> 
> She's a nasty bit of work but I still like her


Wow nasty spider but you still like her, does she try and bite you/flick hairs all the time at you?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Can't fault HoS enclosures TBH, I have around 30 in total


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Wow nasty spider but you still like her, does she try and bite you/flick hairs all the time at you?


This species doesn't flick hairs, but I think she would bite me if she got the chance 
I like the feisty ones.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> This species doesn't flick hairs, but I think she would bite me if she got the chance
> I like the feisty ones.


I will avoid said feisty spidy then :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Although their tanks are nice they are amazingly expensive. I bought some acrylic last month cut so I can make a 12x8 arboreal and an 8x8 cube and still have another uncut piece that will make plenty sling tanks. I got that for 24 quid. I get my plastic hinges and clasps this month and the acrylic cement to put them together. with a bit of inclination you could easily make your own at home to your own spec. once mine are done I'll get them posted for your perusal. realistically they should look exactly the same but at a fraction of the price


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> I will avoid said feisty spidy then :lol2:


aw no, how could you resist this little face? :flrt:













































Time to put the lid back on :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i saw the front hinges, but i was wondering are the 2 things on top also hinges.. or are they locks?


They're called clasp and staple, you should be able to put a lock thru them to keep inquisitive fingers from being bitten!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Although their tanks are nice they are amazingly expensive. I bought some acrylic last month cut so I can make a 12x8 arboreal and an 8x8 cube and still have another uncut piece that will make plenty sling tanks. I got that for 24 quid. I get my plastic hinges and clasps this month and the acrylic cement to put them together. with a bit of inclination you could easily make your own at home to your own spec. once mine are done I'll get them posted for your perusal. realistically they should look exactly the same but at a fraction of the price


See I'm no good at making stuff, otherwise I would do.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Perseverance grasshopper.....


----------



## dave1988fox (May 18, 2011)

"Time to put the lid back on :lol2:"

Lmao!! run away!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

kris74 said:


> They're called clasp and staple, you should be able to put a lock thru them to keep inquisitive fingers from being bitten!


hasp and staple even :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Perseverance grasshopper.....


Would rather pay the money for something good quality.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I love these tanks, shame they cost so much money. If you only have one spider these would be awesome display tanks. If you have 31 like me it gets a bit more expensive. :blush:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I love these tanks, shame they cost so much money. If you only have one spider these would be awesome display tanks. If you have 31 like me it gets a bit more expensive. :blush:


Yeah I can quite believe that, think I will only have the 3 I pcked out.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> hasp and staple even :2thumb:


you're not wrong man..... :whistling2:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

They do offer 10% discount to MISC members


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Kamike said:


> They do offer 10% discount to MISC members


A 10% discount to MISC members? What's MISC??


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> A 10% discount to MISC members? What's MISC??


Manchester Invert & Spider Club

www.manchesterinvertclub.co.uk


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Kamike said:


> Manchester Invert & Spider Club
> 
> www.manchesterinvertclub.co.uk


Ah right, worth joining an Invert & Spider club? Am up in Scotland.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Ailsa McVicar said:


> Ah right, worth joining an Invert & Spider club? Am up in Scotland.


It might be a pain coming to the meets lol but there are lots of other benefits

10% of @ HoS
£5 HoS voucher
£5 MISC Shop Voucher
10% of @ TSS
And more that I can't remember


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Kamike said:


> It might be a pain coming to the meets lol but there are lots of other benefits
> 
> 10% of @ HoS
> £5 HoS voucher
> ...


Nice! Aye the meets may well be a pain, too far to travel :lol2:


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Well i keep hearing people say he's expensive but there good quality and he doesnt charge for postage and the fact that he's a quite a cool guy , he's never to busy to email you back

and yes the spider rooms enclosures do look nice but as someone pointed out there not always available and not as much variety of shapes and sizes , i think there awesome


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I think they're a bit rubbish to be honest. I have two, they have both warped and are scratched, over priced for what they are. I'd much rather A) make one myself or B) use glass tanks.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

forever_20one said:


> I think they're a bit rubbish to be honest. I have two, they have both warped and are scratched, over priced for what they are. I'd much rather A) make one myself or B) use glass tanks.


 
for the price, they should be lined with gold leaf and all the good stuff like that 

they look nice, have had one for 2 days, it looks nice but doesn't clean very well


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

The HoS tanks aren't that badly priced considering. I've just built my own acrylic tank; an 8x8x16. The acrylic, hasps and hinges cost £40. If you factor into that the time spent drilling holes, ordering parts and gluing it all together then the prices offered by HoS seem quite reasonable for an acrylic tank imo. (tho building your own is the way to go imo.)


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

VenomX51 said:


> The HoS tanks aren't that badly priced considering. I've just built my own acrylic tank; an 8x8x16. The acrylic, hasps and hinges cost £40. If you factor into that the time spent drilling holes, ordering parts and gluing it all together then the prices offered by HoS seem quite reasonable for an acrylic tank imo. (tho building your own is the way to go imo.)


Definitely build your own. I think you were over charged on the acrylic though. I got enough for a 12x8x8 an 8x8x8x and enough left over to build a stack of smaller sling pots for £22. There will be somewhere local where you can buy it but it be a pain looking for it. When you do though you'll find it a much cheaper option than online buying. In total all that and the DCM and hasps/hinges stands me around £40, half the price of HoS considering he will be buying in bigger amounts than we would likely consider therefore getting a much bigger discount on materials.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've just looked at my last invoice and i paid
2 x 1000mm x 600mm 5mm cast acrylic sheets @ 12.95 each
1ltr DCM @6.95
20 x 38mm hinges @ 40p each
4 x Large Hasp & Staple @ £1.70 each
8 x 43mm Neod Magnet Catches @ 70p

i only pay a fiver for delivery as i used to work there and one of the lads passes mine every week


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i've just looked at my last invoice and i paid
> 2 x 1000mm x 600mm 5mm cast acrylic sheets @ 12.95 each
> 1ltr DCM @6.95
> 20 x 38mm hinges @ 40p each
> ...


were is this mate?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

tarantula1988 said:


> were is this mate?


Talk about reviving an old thread lol, you'd be better off just looking on line : victory:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Talk about reviving an old thread lol, you'd be better off just looking on line : victory:


Its a forum Ailsa people asked advice:whistling2: you should know that


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Its a forum Ailsa people asked advice:whistling2: you should know that


Did she ask you,?:whistling2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

martin3 said:


> Did she ask you,?:whistling2:


 Yeh a few times:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Its a forum Ailsa people asked advice:whistling2: you should know that


Keep your knickers on you and I know it's a forum where people ask for advice however, the OP quoted Steve and I've not seen him on here for ages, hence I said the OP would be better off just looking on Google :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

:2wallbang:

I think this needs closing for a few hours before it ends up being 10 pages of silly comments and innuendo. It can be opened later when people have decided they want to chill out.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I think it should just stay closed.


----------

